# Which is the best guitar cables currently?



## metalguy2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking a guitar cable. Exist cables very bad, with bad sound. I want a really good guitar cable. What guitar cables you can recommend me according to you experience? Thanks.


----------



## longfalcon (Sep 24, 2014)

Mogami.
Dimarzio.
Monster.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Sep 24, 2014)

Idk what the best is, but I favor Mogami bulk cabling (2534?) with neutrik ends. One must make them tho. I got my materials from Markertek. Plus it's way cheaper. And one can make them to exact lengths and junk. Preferred more than monster.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah, mogami imo


----------



## Manurack (Sep 25, 2014)

Planet Waves are great! Plus the store owner told me I have a lifetime warranty and free replacements at any store that carries them! It sure improved my tone after using the same previous cable for about 5 years!


----------



## The Q (Sep 25, 2014)

I use Planet Waves's (D'Addario) American Stage. A good cable, with some ruggedness in it. I've heard good things about this one however: Armor Gold - there's even a review where a guy heavily abuses it and the cable is still going: Armor Gold Cables Review


----------



## 7stg (Sep 25, 2014)

The ones you make yourself, are best value and quality is just as good as store bought.

I use Gepco XB20UB Its double braided, low capacitance, low resistance, and reasonable price, it's 20 AWG (41x36) Stranded oxygen-free copper. You don't have to use all of the shield when connecting to the sleeve, this cables double shield gives a lot to work with, but do use enough.

Cables essentially work as a low pass filter aka they cut the highs. The amount of highs that are cut is determined by the cables capacitance and length of cable.

Cables are shielded to prevent interference from radio and electronic interference. Some cables are even double shielded. The durability of shielding from best to worst - Braided, Spiral, and last Foil wrap.


Cables with a low capacitance include
Van-Damme - Silver Series Session Grade instrument cable Lo-Cap 55 with a capacitance of 16.8 with a resistance of 36 
Gotham - GAC-1 ultra Pro Guitar with a capacitance of 21.3 with a resistance of 85
Klotz - AC110SW with a capacitance of 21.3
Gepco - XB20UB with a capacitance of 22.3 with a resistance of 34.02
Cardas - Golden Chord Musician's Cable with a capacitance of 22.8
Sommer - Stratos with a capacitance of 23.8 with a resistance of 39
Lava Cable - ELC with a capacitance of 21 or 28 depending on the page on their web site 
Elixir 
George L 

Cables with a higher capacitance include

Van-Damme - Silver Series Session Grade instrument cable Hi-Cap 125: with a capacitance of 38.1 pF/Ft link
Belden - 8410 with a capacitance of 33pF/Ft, 9778 with a capacitance of 45pF/Ft link
Redco - TGS-HD with a capacitance of 44pF/Ft
Mogami - W2319 with a capacitance of 47.3pF/Ft link
Canare - GS-6 with a capacitance of 49.0pF/Ft link


----------



## Metal_Monk (Sep 25, 2014)

I use Planet Waves Custom Series for all my cables. They work great and are pretty tough as well. With a lifetime warranty you can't really go wrong. I always hear good things about Mogami but have never tried them.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 25, 2014)

I personally have found the best to be Evidence Audio. Been using them for 6-7 years now. I've also used PW and Mogami in the past and would recommend them as well.


----------



## Ancient (Sep 25, 2014)

7stg said:


> Lava Cable - ELC with a capacitance of 21 or 28 depending on the page on their web site



This is what I use with my 7 string big rig, its amazing sounding but can be kinda stiff. I wanted ultra low cap since I run 20' to board, 20' from board to amp, and 20' each direction in the effects loop. It definitely made an audible difference in the high end.

With my six string rig I use Mogami Platinum's, 20's from guitar to board and 20' from board to guitar. These cables are unnecessarily expensive, they have minimal high end cut but its not as clear as the Lava's. They are great for the stage though as they are very durable while remaining flexible, and sound great (the difference in clarity between the Lava and Mogami's here is negligible on stage).


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been using Mogami forever. The lifetime warranty is amazing too, only broke it once (cause I'm an animal) and I just swapped it for a new one at GC.


----------



## TeeWX (Sep 25, 2014)

Mogami cable and then I generally use amphenol ends because they're way easy to solder. Neutrik ends seem to be true gold plated though and may be worth looking into, but they're not as nice to work with. It's about $1 per foot.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 25, 2014)

Ancient said:


> I run 20' to board, 20' from board to amp, and 20' each direction in the effects loop.


You may be interested in one of these. Creation Audio Labs - Redeemer there are a couple different models available. Here are some videos for the inline model.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 25, 2014)

Mogami with Neutrik ends


----------



## Crooked Groove Mutant (Sep 25, 2014)

I have had the best experience with mogami so far. They 're the only cables that I haven't needed to bring in to replace


----------



## Ancient (Sep 25, 2014)

7stg said:


> You may be interested in one of these. Creation Audio Labs - Redeemer there are a couple different models available. Here are some videos for the inline model.




Interesting. I use clean boost / buffers at the end of the preamp section of the board and at the end of the FX loop return which is essentially the same thing as the inline versions of that but with built in boosts so I can restore volume as well. The in guitar one could be cool but I've got my tone dialed in to where I'm so happy that I wouldn't want to risk anything, especially adding (technically restoring) high end.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 25, 2014)

^ they are technically a kind of direct box that can be built into the guitar. They provide the pickups with the proper impedance and buffer them from what is beyond the guitar/external box depending on the model.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 25, 2014)

I used monster cables, but I really prefer planet waves. They just feel much higher quality.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 25, 2014)

For the actual instrument cable I like the Mogami-18ft w/ the standard ends better.





I like the Mogami w/ neutriks for all the other runs, and of course their small patches between pedals.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 25, 2014)

Call me old fashioned, but I'm staying with Fender for a very simple reason: the cable I bought in 199something is still working and in good shape.


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

I use a company called south creek audio, above average cables at low prices. They are heavy duty and I could tell the difference between them and my cheapo cables as far as sound goes, so if that means anything to you.


----------



## PBGas (Sep 25, 2014)

I use mogami from the pedalboard to the amp and Evidence Audio for my speaker cables and guitar cable. I also have a couple of Monster units as well. I don't know if I like those as much though.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 25, 2014)

I've owned a bunch... But I'm partial to Vovox. Evidence Audio Lyric HG would be my #2 pick.


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 25, 2014)

Leader Standard Series - Catalog - Whirlwind

I've been using the same cable since I started playing guitar, and I got it from my dad who's been using it for who knows how long.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 26, 2014)

Right now i'm using planet waves solderless and while I have no real complaints I have been wanting to try out something new, also I will be starting to play more shows again soon so I would like something a little more rugged (I at least would like a soldered connection). Those Armour Gold look pretty nice and are not crazy expensive so might give them a go. 


For my board i'm using George L's (15 of them) and when I upgraded from the cheapo "6 in a pack multicolour" I noticed a BIG difference (to be expected).


----------



## glpg80 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mogami purchased in bulk with neutrik ends for anything out front.

Planet Waves for anything involving post-preamp

Dimarzio for speaker cables


----------

